# nagios error

## misterm

hello

What this error, I know have to carry out all possible handling. 

Here my configuration. Apache 1, mysql 4.0.22. 

it says to me that I have a problem in my CGIs.

```
Whoops!

Error: Could not read host and service status information!

The most common cause of this error message (especially for new users), is the fact that Nagios is not actually running. If Nagios is indeed not running, this is a normal error message. It simply indicates that the CGIs could not obtain the current status of hosts and services that are being monitored. If you've just installed things, make sure you read the documentation on starting Nagios.

Some other things you should check in order to resolve this error include:

   1. Check the Nagios log file for messages relating to startup or status data errors.

   2. Always verify configuration options using the -v command-line option before starting or restarting Nagios!

   3. Make sure you've compiled the main program and the CGIs to use the same status data storage options (i.e. text file or database). If the main program is storing status data in a text file and the CGIs are trying to read status data from a database, you'll have problems. 

Make sure you read the documentation on installing, configuring and running Nagios thoroughly before continuing. If all else fails, try sending a message to one of the mailing lists. More information can be found at http://www.nagios.org. 
```

My logs are good, not error

```
mich nagios # tail /var/log/everything/current

Mar  1 12:15:38 [nagios] Caught SIGTERM, shutting down..._

Mar  1 12:15:38 [nagios] Nagios 1.2 starting... (PID=26401)_

Mar  1 12:15:38 [nagios] Finished daemonizing... (New PID=26402)_
```

Yours sincerely

MM

----------

## clevergeek

You probably figured this out already, but I'm guessing you're running into a log file location/permission problem.  Most likely your apache server is running under a user that doesn't have permission to access the logs.

I'm not sure what the security ramifications are (ie - this isn't a good solution), but chmod -R 755 your /var/log/nagios folder, and see if that solves your problem.

Clv

----------

## donjames

Hi,

I am getting the same error message:

```

Error: Could not read host and service status information! 

```

Wonder what's going on?

Don

----------

